# iPhone 3GS



## Caroline1964 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hello - thank you in advance for this site. I am having problems playing music from iTunes, both listening to previews and playing my purchased music - any help would be much appreciated - Thanks


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

need to be more specific. exactly what are the problems, what is it doing exactly?


----------



## Caroline1964 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for replying - the problem is it is doing exactly nothing; when I touch a song to listen/preview it, the little song disc spins round but no sound comes out... Also it won't play my purchased downloaded songs - any suggestions ? Thanks


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

are you getting any sounds whatsoever? like from games or videos?


----------

